

ITunes Match: $24.99/year for your non-iTunes songs - kposehn
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/06/apple-announces-itunes-in-the-cloud/

======
nroach
iTunes Match is amnesty for pirates. It looks like you can take a library of
questionably-licensed songs and turn them into DRM-Free fully licensed AAC for
$25/year.

While I'm going to have to dig through the full TOS to make sure there aren't
any gotchas, this looks like a cost-effective way for Apple to bring
unlicensed music into the paid ecosystem at a price that's fair for both
sides.

------
kposehn
I'm pretty excited about it. They waited until they created what is arguably
the best solution of all and stuck a nice simple price on it.

------
ghurlman
But what happens to all those new fancy cloud files on your PC/Mac when your
subscription runs out?

------
gfodor
Looks like the Lala acquisition paid off.

